# 2011 Halloween Display



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

My display this year...I only did the front windows, but they took much more work than I could have possibly anticipated! LOL

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

very cool idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And the best part about inside window displays? Mother Nature can't hit you with snow or rain or sleet

That water effect behind the pirate is cool.


----------

